# ITI-RAWA RDA by Drip Republic



## DoubleD (11/8/15)

Specifications:
☆12mm height (topcap/cover)
☆26mm total height (including driptip)
☆16mm chamber
☆3mm depth juice well
☆9mmx2mm dual airflow
☆22mm Diameter

ADJUSTABLE AFC
-if you want to adjust the airflow, you need to unthread the black delrin driptip and twist

THREADED BLACK DELRIN DRIPTIP, built-in driptip, however you can still put any standard size of driptip on the top, Built-in driptip diamter 8.65mm

304 stainless steel parts
-base
-poles (negatives are part of the deck making it one piece)
-cap/cover

TRI POLES
SILVER PLATED copper + pin
PEEK INSULATOR

Comes in Black, Polished SS and Brushed SS

$90 - http://www.vapedon.co.uk/2015/08/the-iti-rawa-shorty-rda/

GrimmGreen Review :

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

